# Am i crazy...?



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok... so i have brought home the 4th and final cinnamon whiteface....








... i think s/he has sinusitis (a cold) so i will have to treat her...
....
and here are the other 2 on the shower rail... enjoying the steam...









arrgh i am crazy....
now i have....
w/f cinnamon pearl
w/f cinnamon pearl pied
w/f cinnamon
w/f cinnamon pied....

and loving it... i am mental.. everything has to match... and now they do..
even if they are all girls... all the genes in them are recessive, so all i need to do is pair them with whatever mutation i want....

but i hope at least one of the new 3 is a boy...
my feeling is...
Cinnamaroll is a proven girl... she laid eggs-w/f cinn pearl
Tak i think is a girl-w/f cinn pied
Comet?... i think is a boy-w/f cinn
and the new one i think is a boy too-w/f cinn pearl pied...

Tak loves all food!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww your new one is a cutie  you must have a thing for the wf cinnamons  I am sure you must have at least one boy out of all of them what are the odds they would be all girls...lol I was just curious what you meant by all the genes in them are recessive I know whiteface and pied are recessive but cinnamon and pearl are sex linked not recessive.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow another cute bird, lucky you  Poor baby has a cold. Just keep him away from the others and everyone should stay healthy


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah cinnamon and pearl are sex linked, only 2 are pearl(i am hoping they will make a pair... ), and it means i can garuntee the sex of babies with a cinnamon ma or pa!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She/he's very cute. Those nostrils are quite red so she does seem sick. What are you treating her with?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well it is basically either a vitamin deficiency or a cold (the 2 things that cause sinusitis)...
and my guess is vitamin deficiency...(they were on an all seed/egg and biscuit mix diet )
i am treating with vitamins, and leaving a bowl of boiling water with a few drops of eucalyptus oil in the room at night time....
i have moved Tak and ..Comet?.. to the birdroom in their own cage...
the new one is totally isolated in my room, getting treatment


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> well it is basically either a vitamin deficiency or a cold (the 2 things that cause sinusitis)...
> and my guess is vitamin deficiency...(they were on an all seed/egg and biscuit mix diet )
> i am treating with vitamins, and leaving a bowl of boiling water with a few drops of eucalyptus oil in the room at night time....
> i have moved Tak and ..Comet?.. to the birdroom in their own cage...
> the new one is totally isolated in my room, getting treatment


That's good. If it is vitamin related it's most likely that it's vitamin A but ussually with vitamin a there's acctually discharge stains above their cere. If it's a bacteria related issue try adding a drop of apple cider vinegar in her water as well. I use it all the time but it's great for issues like this also. I'd say if you don't see it clear up by the middle of next week just make an appoitment for the vets.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah the most common cause of sinusitis is vit A deficiency ...
on a tiel the cere is called the nare or nares....
but yeah i doubt is is that bad yet... just enough to let this flood weather get to them...
that is an awesome idea bout the vinegar! supprised i didnt think about that... i use it when i have a cold... why not them!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all so cute !!  Congrats


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> yeah the most common cause of sinusitis is vit A deficiency ...
> on a tiel the cere is called the nare or nares....
> but yeah i doubt is is that bad yet... just enough to let this flood weather get to them...
> that is an awesome idea bout the vinegar! supprised i didnt think about that... i use it when i have a cold... why not them!


Nares..ooppsie...lol

Yup, I use acv for alot of things. It goes in their water daily not only to keep the water less bacteria prone but for digestive problems and to prevent certain illnesses. It's helped greatly reduce an inoperable tumor on one of my budgies, Stormy. To me it another miracle food (drink) along with bee pollen.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

the new babys turn to have a shower with me was tonight!...








and one of Cinnamaroll in the bird room, where it looks like she is outside...


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

There all very cute!!! You'll have to change your signature soon!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if you're giving them vitamens, apple cider vingar etc. for a illness they don't have, or not 100% sure they have it or not, isn't that over medicating them?

I didnt think it was safe to give them vitamens, or apple cider vingar every day 

I just thought you gave them meds only when they need it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> if you're giving them vitamens, apple cider vingar etc. for a illness they don't have, or not 100% sure they have it or not, isn't that over medicating them?
> 
> I didnt think it was safe to give them vitamens, or apple cider vingar every day
> 
> I just thought you gave them meds only when they need it


I know you can certainly give too many vitamins and cause a problem that way. Esspecially if you're treating something that's not there-

There's not a problem with giving acv everyday. Acv is really not med and it's safe for daily use. I know several people that have given it for years, there's LOTS of benefits from giving it and I've given it for the last year with no issues at all-only positive outcomes. Here's some info.http://naturalbird.com/mcwatters/acv_for_birds.htm


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah giving vitamins are bad if used everyday... but as these babys have been on a bad diet, i can be sure a little vitamins cant hurt...
the other 2 had the beginnings of sinusitis, and i gave them vitamins, and a change of diet, and they are now fine...
i use vitamins that are labelled as a 'booster' for breeding etc....
i use them for 3 days, then off for three days, i do this until i can see a difference, or until the bird gets any worse...
the only time i have had the vitamins not work, was when my budgie Queen got eggbound..... no amount of vitamins could have helped that....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You have got such a pretty flock!!!  I love the photo of Cinnamaroll.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

To answer the question yes you are crazy! But I like your kinda crazy I am so jealous I think all four of your babies are beautiful! I like Cinn the best though just don't let the others know!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> To answer the question yes you are crazy! But I like your kinda crazy I am so jealous I think all four of your babies are beautiful! I like Cinn the best though just don't let the others know!


hehe, to be honest, me too... it can be our little secret!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Aww! Congrats


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

top view of the new baby...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's beautiful. Are you going to get her tested as well? dna?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yep all three babies are... and my friend has 2... so that makes 5 getting dna'd all up...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

very cute pictures  I bet you are excited to get the results back.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations!
I bet you won't be able wait for the DNA tests to come back!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

You can now join the waiting game with me...I'm currently waiting for Willow's to come back.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm still waiting for the tester kits to get to me!

arrrgh... hate waiting...


----------

